# Bedenken einen Mini zu bauen



## Michael der 2. (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute

Ich habe gestern im alten Hüttchen vom Vorbesitzer eine ovale Zinkwanne gefunden. Es hat die Maße 90x70x40. Geschätzt werden da wohl 120-150 Liter Wasser rein gehen. 
Mir ist da die Idee gekommen diese in der Erde zu versenken und daraus einen Mini zu bauen.

Allerdings habe ich Bedenken was die Tierwelt angeht. Schadet das Material, wird das Wasser zu warm, oder friert es im Winter zu sehr ein ?
Ich will ja nicht, dass ich eine Falle kreiere in der die Tiere vergiftet, gekocht oder tiefgekühlt werden.

Ich habe gelesen, dass es Tierarten gibt, die spezialisiert sind auf Kleingewässer. Oder denkt ihr, dass es kein Problem ist und nur die angepassten Tiere darin leben werden. Ich habe ja noch einen großen Teich im Garten, mit 7x5x1,2m. Oder wird der kleine da ignoriert und ich züchte nur Stechmücken ?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo
probiers aus , es kann dir kaum einer was dazu sagen , sind zuviele Parameter die da reinspielen,bau eine Ausstiegshilfe und im Notfall baust du dir ein Sonnensegel

Ich hab auch einfach angefangen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mini-aus-edelstahl-für-die-seerose.41614/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich würde Die Zinkwanne nicht im Boden versenken, die wird wahrscheinlich von unten wegrosten. Und wenn sie frei steht, ist es besser, sie vor dem Durchfrieren zu schützen. Hätte aber den Vorteil, das nicht fliegende Tierchen da nicht reinkommen. Wenn Du einen Mini versenken willst, nimm lieber eine Kunststoff-Maurerbütte.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Zinkwannen rosten eigentlich nicht, wenn die Zinkbeschichtung nicht verletzt ist , ansonsten würde ich sie nochmal von aussen Streichen.

Gegen eine Maurerbütte ist aber auch nichts einzuwenden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## StefanBO (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael,

zunächst mal wieder, jeder Teich ist anders (wird von *vielen* verschiedenen, sich gegenseitig beeinflussenden Faktoren bestimmt). Von daher sind ohnehin schon viele allgemeingültig formulierte Tipps mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Bei Miniteichen trifft das wohl noch stärker zu, da sie aufgrund der geringeren Wassermenge größeren Schwankungen unterworfen sind, stärker von anderen Faktoren beeinflusst werden können.

Ich gehe jetzt mal auf meinen Miniteich ein, konkret auf einen gekauften runden Gabionenhochteich (kleinere Ausführung) mit ca. 72cm inneren Durchmesser und 40 cm Höhe und 160 Liter Inhalt.

Zu Zink als Material kann ich nichts sagen. Falls die Wanne dekorativ ist, kannst du auch über einen Hochteich nachdenken. Wenn Amphibien den Teich als Ruheplatz oder gar zum Ablaichen/Aufwachsen nutzen sollen, wären großzügige Einstiegeshilfen/Versteckmöglichkeiten in Form von Natursteinen und/oder Totholz überlegenswert. Mein Hochteich wurde auch ohne Einstiegshilfe von einem sprungkräftigen __ Grasfrosch entdeckt - dieses Jahr habe ich mit Einstiegshilfe bis zu vier Grasfrösche gleichzeitig am Rand bzw. im Wasser sitzen gehabt. So ein Hochteich lässt sich übrigens wunderbar beobachten, auch im Sitzen.

Bei mir steht der Minihochteich erst ab dem frühen Nachmittag in der Sonne - rundherum sind Büsche bzw. das Haus, die bei niedrigem Sonnenstand abschatten. Andererseits ist er nicht eingegraben. Das Wasser wird offensichtlich nicht zu warm für die Tiere, die sich von alleine dort ansiedeln, insbesondere auch __ Kleinlibellen(larven). Die meiste Zeit ist das Wasser sehr klar (freie Sicht bis zum Boden).

Da du ja auch einen tieferen Teich hast, wird es wohl keine "Verzweiflungsüberwinterungsversuche" geben. Bei einem Hochteich kann/sollte man ggf. im Winter zusätzlich isolieren (Laub/Totholz anschichten o.ä.).

Am Anfang musst du mit Stechmücken rechnen. Wenn sich Großlibellenlarven (die aber nur beschränkt von alleine wandern), __ Molche o.ä. dort irgendwie einfinden, hast du Glück gehabt. Inzwischen nutze ich Sechmückenlarven bzw. gleich deren Eierschiffchen als Zusatzfutter, von alleine kommt da nichts mehr (durch).

Bergmolche haben bei mir dort dieses Jahr abgelaicht, Grasfroschnachwuchs ist beim Wasserwechsel wie in den Vorjahren auch wieder mit "reingeraten". Aufgrund des Fressfeindmangels und des guten Futterangebotes gibt es eine hohe Umwandlerquote. Aktuelles Foto:
Medium 28212 anzeigen
Die __ Moos-/Algenwatten, in denen die Larven schwimmen, habe ich aus (m)einem Bachlauf eingefügt (Nahrung/Kleintiere). Dort wurde auch abgelaicht.

Fazit:
Je mehr unterschiedliche Lebensräume einschließlich Klein- und Kleinsttümpel vorhanden sind, desto besser.


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich will dann doch mit euch teilen, was daraus geworden ist. Ich habe mir über so viel Gedanken gemacht aber dann ist mir mal eingefallen, dass evtl Tiere, die hinein fallen aus so einer versenkten Wanne überhaupt nicht mehr raus kommen.
Das heißt Ausstiegshilfen bauen und Pflanzzonen sind auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Zuschütten und Anhäufen reduziert das Wasser nur noch mehr.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne einen Fertigteich kaufen. Die haben moderate Tiefen, angepasste Pflanzzonen und sind stabil. Dachte auch schon über Folie nach, die ja dann doch für das gleiche Geld schon deutlich größer wäre, aber dann kommt ja noch das Flies und die Kapillarsperre aufstellen, Falten etc. Da hat ein Fertigteich doch mehrere Vorteile.
Da ich den Aushub meines großen um den nebenstehenden Baum verteilt habe, ist da genügend ungenutzte Fläche da, um sich auszutoben. Da bin ich aktuell eh zugange, da ich die Schrägen des Aushubs jetzt mit einer Trockenmauer umrande und mit Gräsern bepflanze. Vorher war da nur Unkraut. Es ist wirklich sehr schön geworden, bin aber noch nicht fertig.

Es wird wohl ein 250 Fertigteich werden. 150 erscheint mir dann doch etwas zu wenig und mit 50€ ist der ganze Arbeitsaufwand ja schon mehr wert, als der Teich an sich.

Ich denke auch, dass es durch den 1m weiter liegenden großen Teich keine "Verzweifelungsüberwinterungsversuche" geben wird und wie Stefan ja schon schreibt, je mehr verschiedene Lebensräume, desto besser.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Molchmädels nicht in den großen wandern und die Molchjungs in den kleinen. Sonst wird das ja nchts mit Nachwuchs....

Grüße und danke für eure Kommentare


----------



## StefanBO (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
die Zinkwanne hätte den Nachteil des fehlenden Randes, das stimmt!

Aber sie wäre trotzdem immer noch besser als gar Nichts gewesen (falls jemand vor dieser Wahl steht). Mein Gabionenhochteich hat auch nur einen umlaufenden (schmalen) Rand, der mit Steinen aufgefüllt ist, und praktisch keinen Aufenthaltsnutzen bietet. Allerdings habe ich an einer Seite eine Ausstiegshilfe aus mit Wasserpflanzentuch belegtem Drahtgitter gebastelt, die geschützt unter einem Busch und an einer Einstiegshilfe (also von Außen angelegt) aus Holz und Steinen liegt. Für die Grasfrösche ist das sogar ein beliebter Ruheplatz geworden!
Medium 28385 anzeigen Medium 27819 anzeigenWenn es beim Teichbecken (statt eines Folienteichs) bleibt, mal wieder mein Standardtipp dazu: Ebay-Auktion (mit gespeicherter Umkreissuche). Gebraucht bekommt man die Teile meistens zu einem Bruchteil (!) des Neupreises. Z.B. 500 Liter-Becken (und kleiner) gehen öfter für 10,- Euro und weniger weg.

Nachtrag: Die __ Molche werden sich in allen Wasserbereichen aufhalten und auch finden, keine Sorge. War bei mir zumindest so. Und auch die Molchlarven tauchten dann später überall auf ...


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Stefan

Danke für den Tipp. Werde mal schauen was so los ist in meiner Nähe. 

Wenn sich die __ Molche bei dir gefunden haben, werden sie es auch bei mir tun. 

Meine Freundin hat schon über meinen zweiten Teich geschimpft, er wäre weit hinten im Garten bei dem anderen. SSie meinte es wäre sinnlos.  Besser wäre es doch, wenn er vorne beim Haus/Terrasse wäre.  Vielleicht kann ich ja noch einen Teich raus schlagen 

Grüße Michael


----------

